# Directv2Pc Beta test



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

So just thumbling around D* website tonight and came across this beta test. The link unfortunately for the download seems to be broken. If anybody has downloaded it hows it workin out for ya?

Yes this is hardware but its for R22 and HR-2* so ya. 

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Go to the CE Forum...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138058

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138064


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Very interesting indeed!

I am part of the CE Beta for it, but I did not know they were going to do a beta on their site as well.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

How come the link is not working? It is on there site so should be available for everyone to use correct? Does not say that it is not.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

They are probably still working on getting it all activated. That is a direct link...did anyone find a link actually linking to it from just www.directv.com ?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

IcedOmega13 said:


> So just thumbling around D* website tonight and came across this beta test. The link unfortunately for the download seems to be broken. If anybody has downloaded it hows it workin out for ya?
> 
> Yes this is hardware but its for R22 and HR-2* so ya.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044


Interesting find indeed.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

My oh My. I wonder how long it will take to get it taken down. I am in the Beta too. It's not completely ready for prime time yet IMHO. I would like to see the link work or the link come down


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The link from DIRECTV is not quite ready for prime time.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Very interesting!

Must be getting close then.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

bgottschalk said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> Must be getting close then.


Soon.  :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bgottschalk said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> Must be getting close then.


Current CE needs to go national first.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I haven't had any serious issues with the software in some time. At this point, it really seems pretty solid. I am looking forward to seeing this get to the next level. I'm also very curious to know what the pricing will be on this.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

interesting. im in the ce beta as well. i didnt think it was ready for a public beta release though


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm interested in the CE, I PM'd Tom. Hopefully its not too late.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Very interesting! I look forward to trying it out. I wonder if it will eventually let us download a show to say an iPod though??


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I hope the link is corrected soon.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

dave29 said:


> interesting. im in the ce beta as well. i didnt think it was ready for a public beta release though


It won't be ready at least until a new software release on the DVRs (which should be soon), as the latest NR doesn't support the PC app.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> It won't be ready at least until a new software release on the DVRs (which should be soon), as the latest NR doesn't support the PC app.


Post #11 didn't say this?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'd like to know how the OP "stumbled" onto this link?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I'd like to know how the OP "stumbled" onto this link?


I'm pretty sure I know how 
and, No it didn't come from me


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Post #11 didn't say this?


Some people need things explained in a few different wordings to understand :lol:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

MikeW said:


> I'd like to know how the OP "stumbled" onto this link?


You don't find anything from a search, but with a simple www.directv.com/directv2pc it pops right up.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Grentz said:


> Some people need things explained in a few different wordings to understand :lol:


I'm slow today (and my "go to first unread" seemed not to work). Apologies to VOS.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey, its good in my book since at least people are replying and answer the questions. Too many times questions go overlooked and threads get off topic not even answering the original questions!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Too many times questions go overlooked and threads get off topic not even answering the original questions!


That would never happen here. :nono: :lol:


----------



## JayB (Mar 19, 2007)

So, beyond "soon", anybody got anything resembling a time frame here? It's not quite the MRV that I've been hoping for, but I do happen to have Media Center machines hooked up to the 2 TVs I have have HR2x's hooked to, so I could use it as a poor mans MRV until the real thing comes along, so I'm pretty excited about ths.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

So I take it if you have 2 HR2x's hooked up to the network you can access both? Also will it work wirelessly on a G network or is that to slow?


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

SParker said:


> So I take it if you have 2 HR2x's hooked up to the network you can access both? Also will it work wirelessly on a G network or is that to slow?


Works on a wireless G network . Have both my HR21 and HR20 hooked that way. Play back depends on your PC system.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

SParker said:


> So I take it if you have 2 HR2x's hooked up to the network you can access both? Also will it work wirelessly on a G network or is that to slow?


G is adequate for SD programs but marginal for HD mpeg4 and insufficient for HD mpeg2. Trickplay during HD mpeg2 will jump the network traffic up to around 30Mbps (according to the VISTA Reliability & Performance Monitor).

You'll definitely want at least wireless N for seamless DIRECTV2PC and then MRV. After all, you might want to do other things with your network at the same time.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Oh okay, I would use this with my desktop which is wired into the network. I was thinking of my laptop and my Dad's laptop. My Dad's is a couple of years old and its video is weak so I'm thinking it wouldn't work for his. My desktop has a Blu-ray player so I'm thinking it would work fine.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SParker said:


> Oh okay, I would use this with my desktop which is wired into the network. I was thinking of my laptop and my Dad's laptop. My Dad's is a couple of years old and its video is weak so I'm thinking it wouldn't work for his. My desktop has a Blu-ray player so I'm thinking it would work fine.


For an idea of "how old": http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131230


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I ran that adviser tool in that one Directv2PC thread and only my desktop checked out.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SParker said:


> I ran that adviser tool in that one Directv2PC thread and only my desktop checked out.


In the thread linked above, you will see how some fail and work and others pass and don't.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Oh okay thanks veryoldschool. I'm hoping I can get into the beta, still waiting to hear back from Tom or someone that is in charge of it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's some more details for everyone to chew on. This is from internal information. No I won't share all of it with everyone. 



> The customer's PC must meet the following *minimum* set of requirements:
> 
> Dual core CPU
> 512 MB Ram
> ...


Also:



> To simplify system verification, the D2PC application has an "Advisor" utility that inspects the PC and summarizes each system requirement with either a "Pass," "Upgrade Recommended," or "No." After the D2PC application is installed, it detects the network and lists D2PC-enabled STBs, from which the viewer will choose one. From the PC, the D2PC application displays a user interface that is very similar to the HR2x interface and it lists all of the STB's recorded content (Playlist and Showcases). Using the mouse, the viewer can navigate the menus and choose to play, pause, rewind and fast forward content on their PC.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I can't wait for it to come out. I was daydreaming during the beta and missed it. So I hope they release this soon, my PC is chomping at the bit.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Mac support ever?


----------



## ggmorton (Apr 12, 2007)

dettxw said:


> G is adequate for SD programs but marginal for HD mpeg4 and insufficient for HD mpeg2. Trickplay during HD mpeg2 will jump the network traffic up to around 30Mbps


I watch HD Mpeg2 video all of the time via Wireless G with no issues.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Quote:
> The customer's PC must meet the following *minimum* set of requirements:
> Dual core CPU
> 512 MB Ram
> ...


With MPEG-4 HD, I'd add video cards that have h.264 and pass the HDMI in the Advisor check, if you use a digital connection to your monitor.
VOD even in SD needs to pass HDMI to play and some also require the sound driver to pass.
If you're running Vista, 1 GB of RAM is a minimum.

It also can be run on a single core CPU, but needs to be 3.4 GHz or above AND have help from the video card.
Dual Cores do get by with less help from the video card.


----------



## batrad (Aug 18, 2003)

waiting..refreshing the link ...never got the Beta Invite ....:-(


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

batrad said:


> waiting..refreshing the link ...never got the Beta Invite ....:-(


"I'd guess" it will be around two week wait.


----------



## bigboyman2 (May 6, 2008)

puckhead said:


> Mac support ever?


Probably later. They provided mac support for the Supercast for the NFL ST fans. This is still beta in Windows, so I doubt it'll happen anytime soon, though.

In the meantime, get a real computer


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

bigboyman2 said:


> Probably later. They provided mac support for the Supercast for the NFL ST fans. This is still beta in Windows, so I doubt it'll happen anytime soon, though.


Thanks. 



bigboyman2 said:


> In the meantime, get a real computer


You're probably right, with only 4 cores and 8 Gigs of RAM, I doubt she could handle this particularly tasking feature.


----------



## rleffler (Mar 21, 2007)

Since the link in the beginning of the thread goes nowhere. How's does one get the beta code?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rleffler said:


> Since the link in the beginning of the thread goes nowhere. How's does one get the beta code?


The beta has not been released yet (hence the broken link) .. Some enterprising folks "stumbled" onto the link and posted it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I did have to giggle a bit about the "scoop" thing at Engadget......to the testers who've been working with it a while....its "old news".....:lol:


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

Even thew that Engadget says that Directv2Pc is available to download, none of the links are working. Does anyone have link that works to download it or is it not available to the public yet because I would love to play with this program.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Visman said:


> Even thew that Engadget says that Directv2Pc is available to download, none of the links are working. Does anyone have link that works to download it or is it not available to the public yet because I would love to play with this program.


No, it's not available yet. (says so in this very thread a few times)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Visman said:


> Even thew that Engadget says that Directv2Pc is available to download, none of the links are working. Does anyone have link that works to download it or is it not available to the public yet because I would love to play with this program.


You mean Engadget made an error :eek2:....not surprised. :lol:

Its still in beta (testing), and not public, so downloading is not an option.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

For those that still "don't get it":
Before any link will be active, the national release software, for the DVRs, will need to be updated.
Look for this update AND THEN look to see any link become active.


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

I am not a CE participant, so forgive me if this question is really stupid. Is Cyberlink really developing this software for DirecTV?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

stephenC said:


> Is Cyberlink really developing this software for DirecTV?


Well, it does have Cyberlink "fingerprints" all over it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Visman said:


> Does anyone have link that works to download it or is it not available to the public yet because I would love to play with this program.


Even if you were to get a link to the current version, it would do you *no good*, since it needs a serial number [key to activate] before it will work.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

stephenC said:


> I am not a CE participant, so forgive me if this question is really stupid. Is Cyberlink really developing this software for DirecTV?


Yes.
Also, interesting enough, many users report incompatibilities with other Cyberlink products.


----------



## mikela (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when the link will be active or corrected?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikela said:


> Does anyone know when the link will be active or corrected?


look at post #50 & #41


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> look at post #50 & #41


wish this was available, going on vacation tomorrow, this would have been great


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

This is not likely to be useful on a vacation. It's designed for the local network only and doesn't down-sample or re-compress the video at all so hd video averages ~8mbs and can spike up to 30 when using trick play. Aren't many broadband connections that can push that kind of upload speed here in the states.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DIRECTV2PC is not designed for remote viewing. You can't use it outside your local network. It simply doesn't work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV2PC is not designed for remote viewing. You can't use it outside your local network. It simply doesn't work.


Well, as long as "remote" is within your local network, it works. :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Well, as long as "remote" is within your local network, it works. :lol:


My network doesn't extend beyond my house so I'm not sure how remote I can get.  :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> My network doesn't extend beyond my house so I'm not sure how remote I can get.  :lol:


wireless to the backyard?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

There are many ways to access your LAN while you're not at home. I'm sure more solutions to this will come up once the software is available.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> There are many ways to access your LAN while you're not at home. I'm sure more solutions to this will come up once the software is available.


Since the DRM is so important to maintain, the "odds" of this going outside of a local network would be close to nill.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Since the DRM is so important to maintain, the "odds" of this going outside of a local network would be close to nill.


That's assuming DRM knows you're from the outside.

There are many programs out there that allow remote connections. Have they built in 100% protection from this? Who knows until we really get a chance to use it but once they start putting things on the computer in an environment they don't control options will start to open up. Some will probably be illegal while some will be legal.

The difference will be how D* chooses to handle it based on the laws that are required. I'm hoping they don't have a huge choke hold on this if they don't have to. 
There's already enough illegal ways to do things that would be far easier probably. However it would be nice to be at the office working late and watch something as it's being recorded.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> That's assuming DRM knows you're from the outside.
> Have they built in 100% protection from this? Who knows until we really get a chance to use it...


I can't say if it's 100% or not, but I have been using it since May and there is control over access to the internet.

Perhaps googling for 1080p programs on torrent sites might show if this has been breached yet.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

evan_s said:


> This is not likely to be useful on a vacation. It's designed for the local network only and doesn't down-sample or re-compress the video at all so hd video averages ~8mbs and can spike up to 30 when using trick play. Aren't many broadband connections that can push that kind of upload speed here in the states.





Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV2PC is not designed for remote viewing. You can't use it outside your local network. It simply doesn't work.





veryoldschool said:


> Well, as long as "remote" is within your local network, it works. :lol:





MicroBeta said:


> My network doesn't extend beyond my house so I'm not sure how remote I can get.  :lol:


ok thanks for the replies..if it cannot be used remotely, what is point of this application ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stewpidity said:


> ok thanks for the replies..if it cannot be used remotely, what is point of this application ?


Your wife is watching her show and you're at your PC working and want to watch your program. [simple example]


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> That's assuming DRM knows you're from the outside.
> 
> There are many programs out there that allow remote connections. Have they built in 100% protection from this? Who knows until we really get a chance to use it but once they start putting things on the computer in an environment they don't control options will start to open up. Some will probably be illegal while some will be legal.
> 
> ...


And since this conversation is heading into an area which is not allowed @ DBSTalk.com, let's nip it in the bud now.

Thank You.


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

so is this useless if you already have Slingbox Pro?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> That's assuming DRM knows you're from the outside.
> 
> There are many programs out there that allow remote connections. Have they built in 100% protection from this? Who knows until we really get a chance to use it but once they start putting things on the computer in an environment they don't control options will start to open up. Some will probably be illegal while some will be legal.
> 
> ...


They can set in up so the video card only out puts it's to the screen and not send video to the windows desktop so you can't vnc it.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

xtc said:


> so is this useless if you already have Slingbox Pro?


If you only have one DVR, or if you have multiple DVRs and a Slingbox Pro_-HD_ connected to each one, probably so.

Compared to the _standard_ Slingbox Pro, with DirecTV2PC you lose live viewing and full control over the DVR. You gain better PQ and the ability to watch a recording independent of what the DVR is recording/showing.

If you don't have a Slingbox HD for each DVR, it's a simple, no (or low) cost way of watching content from all your DVRs on your LAN with high quality and no additional hardware purchases.

(Also, there may also turn out to be differences between the two in terms of future protected content?)


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

I apologize if this has been discussed already. 

Will this software allow you to back up your current guide settings, To-do list, prioritizer or series links to the computer and re-issue them to a new DVR?

Thank you


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ejohnson said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed already.
> 
> Will this software allow you to back up your current guide settings, To-do list, prioritizer or series links to the computer and re-issue them to a new DVR?
> 
> Thank you


"no"


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Stewpidity said:


> ok thanks for the replies..if it cannot be used remotely, what is point of this application ?


If it is a step on the way to MRV, it is very useful to many people.


----------



## natethegreat (Oct 14, 2008)

Stewpidity said:


> ok thanks for the replies..if it cannot be used remotely, what is point of this application ?


I don't have and HDTV but I have an HD tuner for my computer which I use to record shows with Media Center. My wife and I frequently watch shows in bed or in a room other than the our main TV because the kids are using the TV, by streaming it to my laptop. In fact, because I don't have an HDTV but want to enjoy HD content, this is the only way I will watch any shows on local channels. In my situation, I'll be more than happy to buy a HDDVR and add HD access to my subscription so I can start streaming more shows that way, until I can get an HDTV.


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "no"


Thanks, I didn't think it was or I would have seen it somewhere. Hopefully this will at least be a step in that direction?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ejohnson said:


> Thanks, I didn't think it was or I would have seen it somewhere. Hopefully this will at least be a step in that direction?


"That direction" we all hope is Multi-Room-Viewing.


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "That direction" we all hope is Multi-Room-Viewing.


Yeah, that too!!


----------



## skylox (Aug 10, 2008)

lets all hope that directv2pc comes out soon


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

skylox said:


> lets all hope that directv2pc comes out soon


...that would be nice...especially if it works properly....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

make sure you check the system requirements.. it definitely requires some horsepower in your computer..


----------



## kmand (Apr 11, 2007)

Can the software be used to remotely control whats playing on the monitor directly connected to the HR20 ?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

kmand said:


> Can the software be used to remotely control whats playing on the monitor directly connected to the HR20 ?


nope.. all it will do is play a recording from a networked dvr..


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

kmand said:


> Can the software be used to remotely control whats playing on the monitor directly connected to the HR20 ?


No, it only controls the stream to the PC


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> And since this conversation is heading into an area which is not allowed @ DBSTalk.com, let's nip it in the bud now.
> 
> Thank You.


I wasn't about to start talking about how so if that's the way it came across sorry. I have this silly concept of paying for things I want and letting companies do what they want to do to keep me rather then trying to threaten or cajole them. So if they have to block remote watching then so be it. It was more of my point that I hope they don't go overboard with proactive protection if they don't have to. This has the ability to be great for us users.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

We're getting closer .. from what I'm hearing the link could be working as early as tomorrow .. Now a working link and a working system are two different beasts .. The current National Release will not support the application ..

(Yes VOS, I said it again )


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not an expert, but we use Citrix Secure Gateway at work to access applications. I could see setting up something along those lines to access your home network remotely. As I understand Citrix, it is very network bandwidth friendly. Maybe video apps don't work well. I think we have some net gurus on the board that would be able to say if that would be possible. Maybe it's a discussion best left to offsite. Might be a DRM violation.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> wireless to the backyard?


Ummmm....Ok. :lol:


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

As of 9:17PM EST- Not working yet. I have heard my my own inside sources that it could be working as early as tomorrow, but most likely within a few days. 

It won't work with the NR yet right??

I have CE anyway!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, if you want to participate in the Cutting Edge Program, please visit the Cutting Edge Forum at the following URL:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118

Please do not discuss the Cutting Edge program here in the normal forums


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, if you want to participate in the Cutting Edge Program, please visit the Cutting Edge Forum at the following URL:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118
> 
> Please do not discuss the Cutting Edge program here in the normal forums


thanks, my bad, i knew that...


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have heard my my own inside sources that it could be working as early as tomorrow, but most likely within a few days.

It won't work with the current NR right??

Doug- Sorry for saying the thing about the CE. I didn't think it was to out of line, but probably didn't need to say it anyway.

Is there going to have to be a New NR for this to work?? Will they make the link work on the website before the software update??


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sundude90 said:


> I have heard my my own inside sources that it could be working as early as tomorrow, but most likely within a few days.
> 
> It won't work with the current NR right??


Please review my earlier posting ..



Doug Brott said:


> We're getting closer .. from what I'm hearing the link could be working as early as tomorrow .. Now a working link and a working system are two different beasts .. The current National Release will not support the application ..
> 
> (Yes VOS, I said it again )


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Please review my earlier posting ..


yeah, post #50 is just too far back for anybody to read. :eek2:


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

kmand said:


> Can the software be used to remotely control whats playing on the monitor directly connected to the HR20 ?


You need a slingbox for that.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

wow alot has spawned from my question. 

I'll keep my sources to myself. 

Yes I would probably think in the next software update


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

You've given us great fodder to consider while we wait for the next big thing. Helps to keep us distracted from the little things like the economy, climate and Presidential races.

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am hearing that it has been pushed back a few more days, and a possibility to be launched Mid Next Week, along with a new software update to receivers. That's the info I got from my reliable sources. Directv is hoping to launch it Mid next week like they were in hoping to launch it today, but ran into some problems. 

My opinion is that the problem was with a New software update for the receivers for this to work on them.


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> We're getting closer .. from what I'm hearing the link could be working as early as tomorrow .. Now a working link and a working system are two different beasts .. The current National Release will not support the application ..
> 
> (Yes VOS, I said it again )


what's the latest on that link? any spicy details for us?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

belogical said:


> what's the latest on that link? any spicy details for us?


"The link" is still useless, UNTIL the next national release of SOFTWARE comes out, which is under test currently.


> (Yes VOS, I said it again )


As I guess it needs to be "said" again, and again, and.....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If it's any consolation, We'll have something to "look" at pretty soon


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> If it's any consolation, We'll have something to "look" at pretty soon


Excellent!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Personally...I think that this software will have to come with the disclaimer "Don't even attempt to run this unless it is on a Quad processor with 4GB of RAM or more, as well as 512MB of video memory.

Unlike a cousin product, NFL Supercast, Direct2PC seems to require a huge amount of horsepower to operate....or at least that's been the results seen to date in testing.

I think it has huge upside as a product, but if more than 50% of users don't have sufficient processing power to use it.......


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Personally...I think that this software will have to come with the disclaimer "Don't even attempt to run this unless it is on a Quad processor with 4GB of RAM or more, as well as 512MB of video memory.
> 
> Unlike a cousin product, NFL Supercast, Direct2PC seems to require a huge amount of horsepower to operate....or at least that's been the results seen to date in testing.
> 
> I think it has huge upside as a product, but if more than 50% of users don't have sufficient processing power to use it.......


I haven't had any issue running SupeCast...I also don't have a super computer. Maybe the issue lies more in the video card having shared memory?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ccsoftball7 said:


> I haven't had any issue running SupeCast...I also don't have a super computer. Maybe the issue lies more in the video card having shared memory?


SuperCast runs fine on even a legacy PC I have here...Direct2PC only runs on 1 of my 3 PCs. All 3 have video cards that are less than a year old and have 512MB of RAM.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

The specs they have up on that page are pretty close.. core2 and dedicated vid card are pretty much a minimum.. and don't expect to do any other serious tasks at the same time..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> The specs they have up on that page are pretty close.. core2 and dedicated vid card are pretty much a minimum.. and don't expect to do any other serious tasks at the same time..


The specs may be the same, but the performance isn't (using the same hardware). I'd love to see Direct2PC video as clean as Supercast. They have the audio part down pat pretty well.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The specs may be the same, but the performance isn't (using the same hardware). I'd love to see Direct2PC video as clean as Supercast. They have the audio part down pat pretty well.


Are either of your connections wireless? I'm not part of the CE, but just trying to figure it out prior to national release as I want to have this functionality.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ccsoftball7 said:


> Are either of your connections wireless? I'm not part of the CE, but just trying to figure it out prior to national release as I want to have this functionality.


Nope - direct 802.11 "N" Ethernet high speed.

Its important to note that about 10 or more other network-based functions used at various times on the exact same network (not during the Direct2PC operation) all operate extremely fast and without problem...including Supercast....


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

ccsoftball7 said:


> Are either of your connections wireless? I'm not part of the CE, but just trying to figure it out prior to national release as I want to have this functionality.


My Linksys wireless N combo of a WRT600N dual band router and two WGA600N dual-band game adapters will handle DIRECTV2PC from two DVRs to two PCs, two simultaneous HD VOD downloads, and regular surfing/email/chat/Supercast with aplomb.

If you're thinking about buying wireless stuff go ahead and get adequate bandwidth now so you're not limited on what you can do by the network. 
They don't make the WRT600N (with all the antennas) anymore, have to buy a WRT610N unless you can find the WRT600N on eBay at a reasonable price. 
Amazon has a great price of $75 on the WGA600N dual-band bridge.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I don't want to jump on the N bandwagon until they go final and not draft.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

dettxw said:


> My Linksys wireless N combo of a WRT600N dual band router and two WGA600N dual-band game adapters will handle DIRECTV2PC from two DVRs to two PCs, two simultaneous HD VOD downloads, and regular surfing/email/chat/Supercast with aplomb.
> 
> If you're thinking about buying wireless stuff go ahead and get adequate bandwidth now so you're not limited on what you can do by the network.
> They don't make the WRT600N (with all the antennas) anymore, have to buy a WRT610N unless you can find the WRT600N on eBay at a reasonable price.
> Amazon has a great price of $75 on the WGA600N dual-band bridge.


I'm not thinking about wireless at all. I have my DirecTV receiver and all my computers hooked up via a Gigbit Ethernet router/switches. I was just wondering if that could be causing the issue.

Jeff


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Personally...I think that this software will have to come with the disclaimer "Don't even attempt to run this unless it is on a Quad processor with 4GB of RAM or more, as well as 512MB of video memory.


I've never been to good at reading directions. :lol:

While "horsepower" is always a good thing, on a wired network, I've been able to run DirecTV2PC on a 3.4 GHz Pentium 4 HT, an AGP Asus/ATI 3650, and 2 GB of RAM.
I've been able to play [well] everything from SD to 1080p VOD. The only exception so far has been my local MPEG-4 1080i [NBC & CBS], and since the same 1080i MPEG-4 works fine from national SAT feeds, it seems to be a problem with my local uplink encoding.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

SParker said:


> I don't want to jump on the N bandwagon until they go final and not draft.


Just get the same vendor router and bridge so that they will talk to each other well now, and then do a firmware upgrade (if required) when the N standard goes formal.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

ccsoftball7 said:


> I'm not thinking about wireless at all. I have my DirecTV receiver and all my computers hooked up via a Gigbit Ethernet router/switches. I was just wondering if that could be causing the issue.
> 
> Jeff


Wired is even better.  
I've still got to get in the attic and drill holes to string Ethernet and speaker wire.

What is you PC setup?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I can run it on wireless "G".. but I only use wireless to my laptop so it's a one way load..


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

dettxw said:


> Wired is even better.
> I've still got to get in the attic and drill holes to string Ethernet and speaker wire.
> 
> What is you PC setup?


I'm not at home and I have no idea what all the hardware specs are for each of them...I have 3 desktop PC's 2 work laptop PC's and 1 home Laptop PC. I run wireless to the laptops, but can plug into the ethernet port from any room in the house (with the exception of the bathroom  )

Jeff


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> I'm not at home and I have no idea what all the hardware specs are for each of them...I have 3 desktop PC's 2 work laptop PC's and 1 home Laptop PC. I run wireless to the laptops, but can plug into the ethernet port from any room in the house (*with the exception of the bathroom * )
> 
> Jeff


better get on that project :lol:


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

dettxw said:


> Just get the same vendor router and bridge so that they will talk to each other well now, and then do a firmware upgrade (if required) when the N standard goes formal.


Well at this point only my desktop can handle Directv2PC anyways.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. The download link is now active:

http://www.directv.com/directv2pc

Keep in mind that this program will NOT work with the current national release for the HR2x (0x254/0x255/0x256) .. The wait should not be too long, though


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Download speed is crazy slow, 25 KBsec on my 5Mbps connection... lots of folks downloading??


----------



## mosoccer (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info Doug.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. The download link is now active:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/directv2pc
> 
> Keep in mind that this program will NOT work with the current national release for the HR2x (0x254/0x255/0x256) .. The wait should not be too long, though


This link seems to take you to the "Advisor" download.


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

sweet!!!!!! can't wait to get home! yeah, my download is at 18k or so.


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> This link seems to take you to the "Advisor" download.


enter your name/email then hit submit


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> This link seems to take you to the "Advisor" download.


Yup .. then you need to provide DIRECTV your name and E-mail address and you will be taken to the directv2pc download.

The Advisor tells you whether or not your PC meets minimum requirements.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

And they will email you an activation code. So you need to enter a working email.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

...should use bit torrent as a way to distribute this. make things a lot faster with a lot less resources...


----------



## jons9761 (Feb 11, 2007)

belogical said:


> enter your name/email then hit submit


Maybe a stupid question, but does this allow for offline viewing of shows? Can I download content to my laptop and watch the shows while I am traveling for example?


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry jons, just online within your home network.


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

jons9761 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but does this allow for offline viewing of shows? Can I download content to my laptop and watch the shows while I am traveling for example?


doubt it


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

belogical said:


> enter your name/email then hit submit





Doug Brott said:


> Yup .. then you need to provide DIRECTV your name and E-mail address and you will be taken to the directv2pc download.
> 
> The Advisor tells you whether or not your PC meets minimum requirements.


Thanks, must have missed that part.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Seems to be working well. Parental lock down by default, though simple code to bypass, and it doesnt' seem to be the one from the reciever.


----------



## jons9761 (Feb 11, 2007)

scuba_tim said:


> Sorry jons, just online within your home network.


That's too bad. Seems like a nifty feature but doesn't add a ton of value. Seems to me if you are home, why not jsut watch on the big tv rather than the home computer screen. The true value is when I can downlaod to the laptop and watch programming while on the plane. Whe they do that (which I did all the time with my hacked Directv Tivo unit) then we have something big.


----------



## gmc9512 (Aug 19, 2006)

I downloaded and installed app. and used activation key given to me, but I get error message that"activation key usage limit reached" and can't go past that point.


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

scuba_tim said:


> And they will email you an activation code. So you need to enter a working email.


hmm, i still haven't gotten my activation code. how long did yours take to arrive?


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

belogical said:


> hmm, i still haven't gotten my activation code. how long did yours take to arrive?


Same here.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Can you view shows you've DVR'd, or only real time content?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

belogical said:
 

> hmm, i still haven't gotten my activation code. how long did yours take to arrive?


"just a few min".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

arxaw said:


> Can you view shows you've DVR'd, or only real time content?


You can view recordings [only], but once a recording is started, you can view it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. The download link is now active:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/directv2pc
> 
> Keep in mind that this program will NOT work with the current national release for the HR2x (0x254/0x255/0x256) .. The wait should not be too long, though


So does this mean we'll have a software push tonight? :lol:


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

mikewsu said:


> Same here.


got mine!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. The download link is now active:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/directv2pc
> 
> Keep in mind that this program will NOT work with the current national release for the HR2x (0x254/0x255/0x256) .. The wait should not be too long, though


Is this version any different from our DBSTalk beta test?

Do we need new keys or will existing ones work?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Is this version any different from our DBSTalk beta test?


Version 4526 [same]


----------



## jayreddy61 (Sep 27, 2007)

the app is conintually searching with no "servers" found...I have an hr21 and hr20 neither of them show up in the list...anybody else having this issue...

JR


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jayreddy61 said:


> the app is conintually searching with no "servers" found...I have an hr21 and hr20 neither of them show up in the list...anybody else having this issue...
> 
> JR


With the current national software on your DVRs, you will have this problem.


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

jayreddy61 said:


> the app is conintually searching with no "servers" found...I have an hr21 and hr20 neither of them show up in the list...anybody else having this issue...
> 
> JR


It's probably because your receivers still need updated. Gotta wait for DirecTV to flip the switch and release the new software update.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

jayreddy61 said:


> the app is conintually searching with no "servers" found...I have an hr21 and hr20 neither of them show up in the list...anybody else having this issue...
> 
> JR


If you do have a later CE running, then check your firewall for DirecTV.exe access to your network.


----------



## gmc9512 (Aug 19, 2006)

gmc9512 said:


> I downloaded and installed app. and used activation key given to me, but I get error message that"activation key usage limit reached" and can't go past that point.


 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
anyone?


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

gmc9512 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> anyone?


do you have the CE release for your DVR or the national release? what is your DVR model # and software version?


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

ok, been about 20 minutes. just got my activation key.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gmc9512 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> anyone?


This happened in beta testing. You may "have to wait" for the serial numbers to be added to the server.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

belogical said:


> do you have the CE release for your DVR or the national release? what is your DVR model # and software version?


I don't think activation has anything to do with the DVR software, or model.


----------



## gmc9512 (Aug 19, 2006)

belogical said:


> do you have the CE release for your DVR or the national release? what is your DVR model # and software version?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes I have the latest CE release for all of my DVR's. One HR20-700 and one HR21-100. Latest software version on both.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> So does this mean we'll have a software push tonight? :lol:


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Advisor should report something like this:


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

The first link does but the second link takes you to the software.



BubblePuppy said:


> This link seems to take you to the "Advisor" download.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Yeah the download speed is pretty brutal but oh well at least its downloading.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. The download link is now active:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/directv2pc
> 
> Keep in mind that this program will NOT work with the current national release for the HR2x (0x254/0x255/0x256) .. The wait should not be too long, though


I'm supposing that is why it can't find my HR20-700 at the moment since i'm not in CE? 

Any idea when this new-new release will be funneled down to the masses?


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

Minutes. Requested mine at abotu 2:15p EST and had it within 10 minutes.



belogical said:


> hmm, i still haven't gotten my activation code. how long did yours take to arrive?


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

Downloaded, installed and running fine. The advisor software told me that my CPU and video card were inadequate (no hardware decoding) but all still worked. The video is a bit laggy but I believe it might be related to the lack of decoder and the fact that I'm currently connected to my network wirelessly.

Now, I thought I had read in the Directv2PC threads during the beta that this was to provide streaming from networked set top boxes to the PC AND between set top boxes. Did I get that wrong?

David


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

ncxcstud said:


> I'm supposing that is why it can't find my HR20-700 at the moment since i'm not in CE?
> 
> Any idea when this new-new release will be funneled down to the masses?


Soon. 

And then there is always Friday's CE download.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SteinyD said:


> Now, I thought I had read in the Directv2PC threads during the beta that this was to provide streaming from networked set top boxes to the PC AND between set top boxes. Did I get that wrong?
> 
> David


Wireless can have some problems verse wired.
DVRs to PC is all this app will do.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The first look is out: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143143

Let's continue the discussion there.


----------

